# Romin plus saddle



## surferdude69 (Mar 28, 2010)

I purchased the specialized romin saddle over a year ago. Since then I've covered lots of miles mostly in comfort, although sometimes after sitting on it for four hours or more, I've often found myself wishing it had slightly more padding.. Then I saw Tom Boonen's bike fitted with a more generously padded version of the original romin saddle...dubbed the romin plus 

Pro Bike Gallery: Tom Boonen's limited edition S-Works Venge - VeloNews.com

Does anyone here who works for specialized have an idea when this saddle will be available to us mere mortals?


----------



## jeffj (Nov 25, 2004)

The Romin EVO has been out for a while. It is more padded than the original Romin saddles. The (newer) Romin EVO models are rated as a #2 for padding, whereas IIRC the original Romin was rated a #1 (with the lower number meaning it has less padding).


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

I talked to a Specialized representative a few weeks ago and asked this question. His answer was that this particular padded saddle was not the cards to be introduced as a product. They merely made it for Tom and for the cobblestones. 

Of course you never know, if Specialized comes to think its a viable product then they will probably industrialize and sell it.


----------



## surferdude69 (Mar 28, 2010)

Well it seems like Tom Boonen isn't the only one riding the more deeply padded Romin plus.
Just spotted this shot of Patacchi's Tarmac and he has one too...

https://cdn.mos.bikeradar.com/images/news/2014/07/22/1406049803049-jteh7xai78oa-700-80.jpg


----------

